# DIY Coop Made from Junk



## Patriotsurvival (Nov 19, 2012)

I acquired some free chickens and I didnt have a Place to keep them so I scrounged up some Junk and Made a Chicken coop with it 
I will post some photos Asap but for now

I made a Video today and put it on youtube

The Video is at this Link 





Let me know what you guys think


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool. very good recycling


----------



## Patriotsurvival (Nov 19, 2012)

rob said:


> cool. very good recycling


Thanks , funny thing is the microwave probably still works


----------



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice! Put a light bulb in the microwave as a heat source !


----------



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

Very cool coop. I hope the chooks don't figure onto how to use the microwave


----------



## Patriotsurvival (Nov 19, 2012)

colingm said:


> Very cool coop. I hope the chooks don't figure onto how to use the microwave


LOL I recently added A set of "real" Chicken Nest boxes that were from a large chicken operation they still seem to like the microwave better though 
Very soon i will be moving my Chickens from this coop to another location so i will make sure to post photos and such


----------

